
Quadruped Robot Using Jetson Nano - ameschin
https://github.com/chinmaynehate/Venom
======
jki275
Very cool work.

The Jetson Nano is an underappreciated tool in this space, I've been doing
some work with it as well and when the tooling around it becomes more adequate
I think we'll see it more in use.

